# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #6424 uuu

## messinianet

Η σάρωση έγινε... (χάρη στον sotirisk!) μένει η αγορά υλικού και η τοποθέτησή του.

Ετοιμάζεται ταρατσο-pc. Θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για το υλικό. 

Σύντομα κοντά σας!

----------


## messinianet

Τα πάντα είναι έτοιμα και τοποθετημένα. Σήμερα έγινε και η πρώτη σύνδεση με τον sotirisk. Το μόνο που μένει είναι η τελική σωστή στόχευση γιατί δεν έχει γίνει σωστά. 

Επειδή το σήμα του fotis80 ήταν αρκετά καλό θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με πμ, έτσι ώστε να συνδεθούμε.

Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν.

----------


## acoul

Welcome aboard !!  ::

----------


## messinianet

Photos

----------


## messinianet

Photos 2

----------


## messinianet

Την Τετάρτη 29/3 θα καταργήσω το πιάτο προς sotirisk και θα τοποθετήσω Omni, αρκετά ψηλά. Θέλει κανείς γείτονας να βοηθήσει; Ο σκοπός είναι αφού γίνει αυτή η τοποθέτηση, να τοποθετηθεί μετά 80αρι πιάτο με feeder nvak (a), σε όποιον θελήσει να συνδεθούμε.

----------


## acoul

Γιατί αποστρατεύεται το sotirisk link ... ??

----------


## xaotikos

Δυστυχώς Τετάρτη είμαι στη μονάδα...Παρασκευή βγαίνω αν χρειαστείς κάτι, pm

----------


## messinianet

Θέλει κάποιος να συνδεθούμε;

----------


## messinianet

Σάρωση από την πλατεία Αμερικής.

----------


## harrylaos

Ποιο ειναι το node id σου?

----------

